# dc wiring for switching layout



## boston (Jun 29, 2014)

I would like to first apologize for my complete lack of electrical understanding. Secondly I am struggling with DCC on my current n scale layout and not being able to move forward is driving me up the wall. So I think I am going to do a nice detailed 4x2 HO layout that is very simple. I will most likely do DC cause of the size. Again I am basically new at model railroading in general so will having one terminal track be enough to power the layout without it being connected in a loop or will it require something else to get power throughout the small layout.


This is the plan below the middle 4 1/2' x 18" plan, that is basically what I will be doing

http://home.online.no/~steinjr/trains/modelling/index.html


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Hi boston,

You can get away with powering the "fixed extension" section and let rest be supplied through the switches and rail joiners. You will have only one loco, I am assuming!

Good Luck!
Cid


----------



## boston (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes only one loco, not big enough to dare try two  

Good deal thanks for the information. I just ordered a terminal track and have some code 8 switches layout around. Will prob do flex track for the rest of the layout. Trying to fool around on anyrail for a better idea of the layout until it comes


----------

